# How are you getting more than 60g carb per hour without maltodextrin?



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Did a lot of reading to the point my eyes are numb, and need some help getting a good blend of carbs to go past 60g/hr and closer to 90g/hr my 2017 endurance racing. Talked to an Ergon pro racer and she says 90g/hr is her goal no matter the distance.

How are you getting the glucose + fructose mix to go past 60g carb per hour on 3+ hour intense rides and races? 160 pound Cat 1 racer if that matters.

Should state up front: Can't stomach maltodextrin. Gives me gas. I realize maltodextrin is a key ingredient in many of the recipes and one way to mix carb sources to go past 60g/hr.

Hydration: After having no good results with Skratch Labs my base recipe is 64 oz water with 1/2 tablespoon sea salt + 1/4 tablespoon potassium. Was using 1/2 cup table sugar and 2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar because I like the taste and it makes me think it helps cramping but more often I use the recipe sans sugar. No stomach issues, no cramping. I have SaltStiks but never need them with the aforementioned recipe. I know hydration isn't part of the 60g-90g quest, but I wanted to add this info in case some of you do the sugar as carb source and recommend I go back to it.

I'm a big fan of 100% pure maple syrup and can tolerate about 60g/carb per hour. Tastes great. Stomach happy. Easy to carry. Inexpensive.

What works is white bread with homemade jams/jellies; I believe the fruit = fructose. Three tablespoons is 33grams carbs and two slices bread is 30gram. And pop tarts on longer slower rides gets me 75g carbs, but this post is more about intense races and training where pop tarts is cumbersome. It's not 300 calories per hour I'm having difficulty achieving, it's the high quality carb source riding on the limit.

NOT a fan of gels and energy bars for taste/texture and cost reasons although I buy Clif Shot Bloks in 18 pack on sale (about $25 per box) which is about the same as Tailwind but I have to carry and open the package as opposed to just drinking....

Read a lot about Tailwind, but I'm more of a DIY racer and like to keep things simple although I am open to trying TW because while I'm stubborn and frugal, ha, I realize sometimes you have to pay to play. Seems a vast majority have great success with TW. Amazon has 50 serving for $35 and two scoops is $1.40 per 24oz bottle. Not bad!

So what simple options am I missing in the quest to get quick and efficient 60+ gram carb intake for 3+ hours hard riding? Does it sound like my maple syrup and jellie sandwich are good enough if my stomach is happy, and maybe I just need to focus on eating enough each time my Garmin goes off at 15 minute intervals?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'd say if you have something that works...don't muck with it. I know Ted King recently won the Dirty Kanza on maple syrup. There's SO many options...I think a huge part of the battle is just finding something that agrees with you. I use Tailwind and Skratch Labs on long rides and both work great. Honey Stinger waffles are awesome. Lara Bars are great and can often be found on sale. All natural and easy to eat. I've been wanting to try maple syrup myself. I bought a big jug of it...just need to package it up and try. But at the same time...I'm in a weird position in that I'm trying to stay lower carb and possible even transition to a keto diet for weightloss but that probably won't happen until later in the fall/winter.

Have you looked into the Skratch Labs Feed Zone Portables book? Lots of great info and recipes for rice cakes, pies, sandwiches, and other various easy to make, package, and eat on the bike snacks.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

westin - for the gel packaging issue, you know some companies sell bulk gel? 
Hammer and Gu are two I know of. If you find a way (holster or pocket) to carry a gel flask, it would work with syrup also.


----------



## TomP (Jan 12, 2004)

westin said:


> ... Read a lot about Tailwind, but I'm more of a DIY racer and like to keep things simple although I am open to trying TW because while I'm stubborn and frugal, ha, I realize sometimes you have to pay to play. Seems a vast majority have great success with TW. Amazon has 50 serving for $35 and two scoops is $1.40 per 24oz bottle. Not bad!


I have had total success with Tailwind. I use it only, no solid food. Have done a full 24 solo and a 22.5 hour Vapor Trail 125 ITT on nothing but TW. Many many rides of all lengths in between. Only needing water and carrying powder is a real enabler. I bring a steripen and enough powder, I could ride to Montana (well, not today. And honestly, I'd want a hamburger after a day or two).

By the way, Tailwind doesn't have maltodextrin.

Disclaimer 1: I am not an intensity guy. I'm a pace guy.

Disclaimer 2: I am a Tailwind Trailblazer, which is an ambassador for the company. So obviously I'm biased. If you are in CO it's possible that I could get you some free samples.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks, TomP. My friend wanted to buy a 50 serving of TW so he's going that route. I'll try a bottle. In the meantime I mixed what I think is close. A 2:1 ratio of glucose (4 pounds, $7, at beer brewing store) + fructose ($4 64 oz welch's grape juice which has the trace minerals, too) and a specific ratio of sea salt and potassium (large amount both for $4 maybe).

Mixed one bottle at 75g carb per hour and other bottle at 90 grams carb per hour. Made sure to drink 20 oz the first hour but bumped it to 24 oz the next hour. Temps rather mild, mid 70s, no humidty. Did 2.5 hours with intervals in middle and had a lot more energy. Could be placebo, but no food of any sort from original post and I did not bonk, no gas or GI issues, no lightheaded, max power, quick recovery, hopped off bike like it was a stroll in the park. No food to grab/open/slurp/fumble/drop/put back in pocket was nice! We'll see how the diy brew works on 4 hours this weekend.

Thanks to all for the replies. If corn sugar wasn't minutes down the road the diy wouldn't be worth it to me. Friend is happy he's trying TW. Convenient on Amazon Prime for $35 per 100 calorie/25g carb scoop.


TomP said:


> I have had total success with Tailwind. I use it only, no solid food. Have done a full 24 solo and a 22.5 hour Vapor Trail 125 ITT on nothing but TW. Many many rides of all lengths in between. Only needing water and carrying powder is a real enabler. I bring a steripen and enough powder, I could ride to Montana (well, not today. And honestly, I'd want a hamburger after a day or two).
> 
> By the way, Tailwind doesn't have maltodextrin.
> 
> ...


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

Medjool dates rolled in sea salt stuffed with almond butter. 3 dates is 30 carbs. 9 dates is 90. 

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------

